# Anyone used the Wessex?



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone used the Wessex for donor sperm IVF or IUI?

I contacted them last year but was told they had a 2 yr wait for donor sperm which is mad!! wondered if anyones used them and really had to wait 2 yrs

Em x


----------



## kyracallum (Jun 14, 2009)

hi ya i presume you mean the wessex fertility clinic in Southampton, unfortunately  i know that there is a shortage at the moment, i joined the clinic in April 2008 and was put on a waiting list a) because of shortage and b) because i am cmv negative, i wanted donor sperm to try on my own as i was no longer willing to wait for mr Right. i was on the waiting list until the end of April this year so i had waited for just over 1 year, i had tests done, saw counsellor, given donor details, who was cmv negative, luckily it was exactly the donor i was looking for, did 1st attempt in June, failed. 2nd attempt in July and so far i am just over 5 weeks pregnant, i have scan to confirm everything is alright on 19th of August, so as you can see you may have to wait but its worth it, they do, do known donors so you can always bring your own if you can't wait, otherwise they are brilliant the nurses are lovely and the consultants are great, they make you feel at home. good luck let me know how you get on 

julesxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Kylekat and Coco Chanel used them on here I am sure that they will be along to help
L x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah the wessex in southampton... we dont have anyone who can be a known donor so it will have to be donor sperm and im also cmv negative... 

We have an appointment with the esperance in eastbourne for next month but it is a bit of a treck from us... 

Do you think i can get my name down on the waiting list and still have treatment at the esperance then when i get to the top of the wessex's waiting list change to them 

Also does anyone know how many appointments i'll need for medicated IUI?? im thinking about time off work etc... 

Finally anyone have any ideas if i can have my bloods done private somewhere local to me rather than having to go all the way to our clinic... our nhs gp wont do them i've already tried??

sorry to gate crash  the single thread but everyone on the LGBT thread uses the LWC and i dont really want to use them.

Em x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

*****-mum I can't help you I am on donor eggs waiting list in London (so slightly dif to sperm) and I had to pay £450 non refundable to go on the waiting list. Have you also considered Agora in Hove for distance?  Some girls also import sperm to clinics using ESB or Xytec and skip the waiting list.
L x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i tried to contact the agora but go no reply from them despite leaving messages and emailing them! we looked at importing sperm but that 1000 pound preg slot really bumps the price up!


----------



## kyracallum (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Ems 

OK some answers to some of your question yes you can do tests outside of the clinic and bring them the results as long as everything is in place before they start the treatment they are happy, make sure all test you have done are within a year of the treatment if you are not sure when the treatment will start wait to have tests done especially if you are paying for them. Check with them if you can, continue to have treatment somewhere else and be on their waiting list, as i am not sure about that. As for the waiting list itself before you can go on the waiting list you have to see one of their consultants very nice ladies(this cost £180) and as you know you are Cmv negative as long as you can prove it that will save you money, as that test costs (£63) once at the top of the list, you need blood tests done to check HIV, HEP B and C status and a urine test to check for Chlamydia(£116) and your FSH which is to check fertility(£35), then you need a Tubal Patency otherwise known as a Hycosy, which is where they put dye in to you cervix and watch it travel up your fallopian tubes to make sure they are all clear(£350). Then you have to see a counsellor to talk through things, its one of the  conditions the HFEA tell all clinics to make sure we know what we are getting in to. Then you will fill in a couple of forms about donors what you are looking for whats important e.g height etc...so you have all the tests in place and your donor is available, next you have to wait for the 1st day of your next period, contact them and if you are on medicated iui go get the drugs, me i did 75iu on day 3,5 and 7 then had my first scan on day8 or 9 then every other day until the follicle is nearly 18mm in size they then give you the trigger shot which you inject that evening, and book you in for the iui, about 40 hours after the trigger shot has been done. So they complete the iui and then hand you a Pregnancy test and the date of when to test 14 days later, and send you on your way. The treatment cost approx £1,077 per treatment this includes the treatment itself, the Hfea fee and the donor sperm the drugs are seperate and it depends on what and how much you need,so as you can see it is quite expensive but then again nothing that worth having is ever cheap. (All prices might vary as these are recent prices and may go up in the future)

Any other questions i can help with feel free to ask hope all goes well do let us know how you get on, we are all in the same boat take care

julesxxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks Jules that helps alot


----------

